# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Upping xanax dosage during really stressful time

## Falllout

I have my appt with pysch next week. I was wondering if anyone here has been in the same boat.

Basically  I went through very stressful situation for over 2 months, like my baby  being diagnosed with rare disease and treating him is a 24/7. I lost  over 10lbs due to decreased appetite from anxiety. Finally went to docs  and had seen psych. They put me on xanax and it worked like a miracle.  With .5mg I was able to eat like a monster and gain my weight back. I  currently take .5mg on most days and some days 1.5mg

Now I have another issue with work and my anxiety is back, the 1mg is not cutting it anymore, due to tolerance and stress issue.

Is  it dangerous to suggest doc to increase my dosage to 2mg for a few  months until things settle down? Ideally I would like to stay on 1mg for  a few years and stay active with CBT sessions, exercise and diet.

----------


## toaster little

If you continue to build up tolerance by increasing the dose, it's not going to work.  You'll just be taking it for the side effects and not get anything out of it.

If it's not working well, let your doc know it's not working well.

----------


## Misssy

sorry about the family illness

----------

